# Nashville TN Metro/Davidson County Rabies Ordinance 3 Year



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*ALERT: Nashville TN Metro/Davidson County Rabies Ordinance Allows 3 Year Vaccines*

From the Director of Environmental Health for Metro Davidson County on the county rabies ordinance:

*MCL 8.04.040 states "All licenses issued shall be valid for twelve months and shall expire on the last day of the month issued of the following year". The vaccine used, however, can be a one year or three year at the discretion of the vet or owner. *

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

If you have any questions about this, please contact the Dr. Brent Hager, Director of Environmental Health at: 

Dr. Brent Hager, Director of Environmental Health
Metro Public Health Department of Nashville/Davidson County
311 23rd Avenue North
Nashville, TN 37203
615-340-5653 (office phone) 
[email protected]


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Kris L. Christine said:


> Contrary to what pet owners have been told, the Metro Nashville/Davidson County ordinance *does* allow pets to be vaccinated with a 3 year vaccine. ......
> 
> *MCL 8.04.040 states "All licenses issued shall be valid for twelve months and shall expire on the last day of the month issued of the following year". The vaccine used, however, can be a one year or three year at the discretion of the vet or owner. *


I read that to mean that it doesn't matter which vaccine your dog is vaccinated with, they must get one every year.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

I phoned Dr. Hager this morning and he said that dogs only have to be "currently vaccinated" in order to be licensed every year. They are considering passing an ordinance for a 3 year dog license in order to avoid confusion with the 3 year booster.

So, if your dog has had a 3 year rabies shot and it is still "current," you do not need to vaccinate it every year in order to license it.


----------

